# Bioactive Tarantula Exo Terra Terrariums Questions!



## larouchearachnids (May 27, 2020)

Hi all! This post is made to share my experience through setting up my first bioactive enclosures for Tarantulas!!

*Terrarium Setup:*
-x2 Exo Terra 12x12x12" Mini Terrariums
-15W Natural Light Ion (no UVB and little heat)
-Drilled drainage holes at the bottom front of the tanks (still waiting on drain plugs to arrive)
-Used ZooMed Hydroballs as my drainage layer (about an 1.25")
-Screen mesh to seperate my top soil and drainage layers
-Mixed Top soil of sphagnum moss, forest floor bedding & Exo Terra plantation soil
-Leaf litter and moss was layered over the soil
-Used tree bark and a coconut hide to create hides for the Tarantulas
-The front of the tank has about 3" of soil and the back has over 5" of soil for burrowing
-Plants are english ivy & forget the names of the other ones sorry
-Humidity has been staying around 68-78% in both tanks

*My Plans:*
-I'm planning on ordering an Aphonopelma chalcodes (Mexican variant) 1.5" Male & a Bumba Cabocla 1.5" Male <edit>.
-Going to put about 14 Trichorhina tomentosa (dwarf white) isopods in each terrarium to promote healthy soil and plants.

*Questions:*
-Does anyone know if the Dwarf White isopods are able to climb the background piece to escape? or go through the front air vents of the terrarium?
-What Tarantula do you think I should put in which enclosure? (Desert Blonde or Bumba Cabocla) Just curious to see other peoples opinions!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moricollins (May 27, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> Hi all! This post is made to share my experience through setting up my first bioactive enclosures for Tarantulas!!
> 
> *Terrarium Setup:*
> -x2 Exo Terra 12x12x12" Mini Terrariums
> ...


Silly question: is there a reason you buying males? Do you have females for them?


----------



## larouchearachnids (May 27, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Silly question: is there a reason you buying males? Do you have females for them?


I'm buying males since these will be my first Tarantulas, so I don't want to get females just yet as they live much longer. And I want to experience what caring for them is like first!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pyroxian (May 27, 2020)

Sillier question. A. chalcodes is a desert tarantula and a burrower. Seems like a questionable choice for bio active. Am I missing something?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## moricollins (May 27, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> I'm buying males since these will be my first Tarantulas, so I don't want to get females just yet as they live much longer. And I want to experience what caring for them is like first!


My advice: instead of buying males, buy either unsexed tarantulas or females. 

As @Pyroxian references, the aphonopelma is not a good choice for a bioactive tank.

My suggestion (and I know this isn't what you'll want to hear), don't start with fancy bioactive setups. Learn about tarantulas, learn their habits, needs, etc. , and then if you still want to do bioactive, go for it. Start with modest, low-tech, tried and true containers and setups.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## cold blood (May 27, 2020)

Your set ups don't even close to match the needs of the species you are buying.

Humidity isn't relevant for ts....no t enclosure should have drainage layers or a mesh divider (they burrow), height is a bit much for a terrestrial and with these ts needing to be kept predominantly dry, isopods just wont survive as they breathe through a gill system and require constant dampness

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## larouchearachnids (May 27, 2020)

moricollins said:


> My advice: instead of buying males, buy either unsexed tarantulas or females.
> 
> As @Pyroxian references, the aphonopelma is not a good choice for a bioactive tank.
> 
> My suggestion (and I know this isn't what you'll want to hear), don't start with fancy bioactive setups. Learn about tarantulas, learn their habits, needs, etc. , and then if you still want to do bioactive, go for it. Start with modest, low-tech, tried and true containers and setups.


I haven't ordered anything yet for this reason! Do you guys have any suggestions for Tarantulas that do thrive in bioactive setups? Thanks for your feedback guys appreciate it  Yeah I know but I already have these setups made for tropical Tarantulas and will learn along the way. I'm assuming the Bumba Cabocla would be fine in a setup like this then?


----------



## cold blood (May 27, 2020)

When it comes to tarantulas, bioactive isn't for them, its for you (ts don't benefit), and it will complicate the very simple task of keeping ts.  Beginners especially should be looking to do things as simply as possible...it doesn't really help to over complicate things before you even begin to learn keeping them.

For a bioactive, you should really look for species that require damp or at least partially damp substrate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (May 27, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> I haven't ordered anything yet for this reason! Do you guys have any suggestions for Tarantulas that do thrive in bioactive setups? Thanks for your feedback guys appreciate it  Yeah I know but I already have these setups made for tropical Tarantulas and will learn along the way. I'm assuming the Bumba Cabocla would be fine in a setup like this then?


Sigh. My advice is not to use a bioactive setup for tarantulas for your first tarantulas. As @cold blood said, humidity is largely irrelevant for tarantulas. 

"Learning along the way" usually ends up with dead tarantulas.

EDIT: I love bioactive tanks/vivaria for other animals but they aren't very useful for tarantulas. I build these tanks for my frogs. 

People like to say that once a bioactive tank is setup, it does all the work for you, that's not the case. There's still plants to trim, water, feces to clean (Isopods will eat SOME of the feces but they're not overly efficient in my experience). (I have 7 frog tanks going right now)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## larouchearachnids (May 27, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Sigh. My advice is not to use a bioactive setup for tarantulas for your first tarantulas. As @cold blood said, humidity is largely irrelevant for tarantulas.
> 
> "Learning along the way" usually ends up with dead tarantulas.
> 
> ...


I'll setup a proper tarantula terrarium for burrowing as mentioned by @cold blood , using a container and dryer substrate. And I'll use these terrariums for frogs or other species instead then. I'll have to change the layout a bit depending on what I get but these will do hopefully! If you have frog suggestions send them my way ahah!

Sometimes the internet can be misleading as to what you can do and should do with Bioactive, I'm glad I posted this and got crucial information. I've had a bearded dragon only thus far, so I want to make sure I do everything right before I introduce the animal I'll get to assure it has the best possible enclosure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tentacle Toast (May 28, 2020)

Do you absolutely have your heart set on tarantulas, bud? Because the first thing I thought when I saw your set-up was Deroplatys lobata (Dead Leaf Mantis):


They'd thrive in those, & have several colour variants...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## testdasi (May 28, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> I haven't ordered anything yet for this reason! Do you guys have any suggestions for Tarantulas that do thrive in bioactive setups? Thanks for your feedback guys appreciate it  Yeah I know but I already have these setups made for tropical Tarantulas and will learn along the way. I'm assuming the Bumba Cabocla would be fine in a setup like this then?


Let's start with the problems with your plan. (Bear with me, I'll suggest some potential solutions for you instead of just saying no like some)

Your chance of success with anything burrowing is extremely low. The T will burrow and destroy the plant roots and most likely turn your drainage layer upside down.
Moreover, bio-active doesn't quite work with small T's (e.g. sling, young juvie) because the tank needs to be of a certain size for bio-active and that would be too big for these small T's. I would say anything smaller than 4" would be incredibly hard to raise in a bio-active setup (if it even survives at all).
You set the tanks up for terrestrial species, not wrong on its own but that eliminates a large number of bioactive-able species - the arboreals. Terrestrial T's tend to like it dry so you need a sufficiently large dry area. Those that like it damp have the tendency of uprooting and/or crush whatever plants in its path.
So assuming you are happy with having a 4"+ T then the potential solutions are:

1. Change the tank. if you want terrestrial specie
The Exo-Terra, being a cube, is not suitable for a terrestrial bioactive setup. You need a dry end and a damp end, which I guess is possible but very hard in that tank.
You want something long and flat. Have the water dish and the plants on the damp end and the hide on the dry end. The T will still crush some plants on its way to drink, that's inevitable.
In terms of T specie, it's hard to suggest one sure thing since even within the same terrestrial specie, there are different burrowing tendency among different samples. You have a better chance of success if you get an adult T.
And of course avoid the desert species - those don't just want it dry, they want it bone dry so almost impossible to combine with real plants.
I would consider the chance of success here being low regardless.

2. Change the T type i.e. go for arboreal.
You do need to rejig your setup as well. Need a lower drainage layer and less substrate to increase climbing space for an arboreal T.
Some beginner-friendly species can be found in the Avicularia / Carabiner genera. Note that these NEED good ventilation so don't over-plant. Would be a good idea to have a well-ventilated corner where the hide is.
If it weren't your first T, I would suggest Pokies with no hesitation so keep that in mind once you have the experience and no longer fear the OW like the plague.
This has a medium chance of success.

3. Change the animal all together.
As Tentacle Toast suggested, mantis!
This has the best chance of success but obviously way out of the box.

Forgot to mention, you should also avoid heavy webbers e.g. the GBB. Plants don't survive well being webbed over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Meh 1


----------



## viper69 (May 28, 2020)

Gorgeous setups, inappropriate as many described. I will say such a setup is a lot of work for most species that are fine on substrate alone in a box.


----------



## Dorifto (May 28, 2020)

Nice setup but wrong inhabitants.

First, get all the information possible about the T you want, and then, make an appropiate enclosure for them. Don't do the things in reverse since they can go pretty bad. Learn about their habitat, type of soil, climate, plants etc and then, and only then make an enclosure. You will need to choose the correct plants, substrate, bioactive critters... etc.

I made this mistake before, and in a exo terra terrarium too. I learned from that mistake and made an awesome vivariums after reading a lot.

The heat provided by the canopy will attract your T, and it doesn't mind how low the heat is, they will be attracted and will try to climb to that source of heat. And someday the T will fall and could die... If you are planing to use the canopy use led lights instead.

Those enclosure looks more suitable to a tropical specie, like a Lasidora or a Geniculata. If you want a chalcoded or a cabocla you will need to chanche the setup completely.

My actual setups.






moricollins said:


> People like to say that once a bioactive tank is setup, it does all the work for you, that's not the case. There's still plants to trim, water, feces to clean (Isopods will eat SOME of the feces but they're not overly efficient in my experience). (I have 7 frog tanks going right now)


Ask to them hahhahaha, a Dubia huge bolus, they debourished in less than a day.

View attachment VID_20200528_161219_s.mp4

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## larouchearachnids (May 28, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> Nice setup but wrong inhabitants.
> 
> First, get all the information possible about the T you want, and then, make an appropiate enclosure for them. Don't do the things in reverse since they can go pretty bad. Learn about their habitat, type of soil, climate, plants etc and then, and only then make an enclosure. You will need to choose the correct plants, substrate, bioactive critters... etc.
> 
> ...





testdasi said:


> Let's start with the problems with your plan. (Bear with me, I'll suggest some potential solutions for you instead of just saying no like some)
> 
> Your chance of success with anything burrowing is extremely low. The T will burrow and destroy the plant roots and most likely turn your drainage layer upside down.
> Moreover, bio-active doesn't quite work with small T's (e.g. sling, young juvie) because the tank needs to be of a certain size for bio-active and that would be too big for these small T's. I would say anything smaller than 4" would be incredibly hard to raise in a bio-active setup (if it even survives at all).
> ...


Thanks @testdasi I'll do research on arboreal tropical species and see if I could change my setup to suit it. Yes I do find those interesting so it could be a possibility (the mantis), I've also been thinking about a frog possibly.

Nice Setup @Dorifto !! Thanks I'll check those species out "Lasidora or a Geniculata". As for the canopy, I'm not worried as I already have LEDs installed on my shelf and I found that this bulb emits the same heat as the LEDs which is nothing. I got this bulb because it provides the necessary lumens the plants need to grow since my LEDs have less lumens.


----------



## moricollins (May 28, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> Thanks @testdasi I'll do research on arboreal tropical species and see if I could change my setup to suit it. Yes I do find those interesting so it could be a possibility (the mantis), I've also been thinking about a frog possibly.
> 
> Nice Setup @Dorifto !! Thanks I'll check those species out "Lasidora or a Geniculata". As for the canopy, I'm not worried as I already have LEDs installed on my shelf and I found that this bulb emits the same heat as the LEDs which is nothing. I got this bulb because it provides the necessary lumens the plants need to grow since my LEDs have less lumens.


My experience always was bright light equals hiding tarantulas... More lumens is good for plants but tarantulas aren't quite as in love with light.


----------



## larouchearachnids (May 28, 2020)

moricollins said:


> My experience always was bright light equals hiding tarantulas... More lumens is good for plants but tarantulas aren't quite as in love with light.


Okay thanks for your feedback, I could use my LEDs only instead if that's better? and only have plants that don't need much light to survive inside the enclosure. I have another empty 12x12x12 that I could setup properly all at once when I feel ready.

Here's a pic of my nano tank with LEDs. I have the strip for the top shelf just need to install it!. I could do it in three parts also if that's better so it only illuminates the terrarium that needs the led light?
	

		
			
		

		
	




I just changed the cricket food ahaha!

I saw that Avicularia cf. avicularia are considered beginner arboreal Tarantulas. Would this be a good contender for a future 12x12x12" setup if I get a 1/2" one and keep it in a small tall container until it's big enough to move into the bioactive humid one. I read that they need to be kept at high temperatures (25-29 at day and 20-25 at night). So what heating factor would I need if necessary for it's enclosure?

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Thekla (May 29, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> I just changed the cricket food ahaha!
> 
> I saw that Avicularia cf. avicularia are considered beginner arboreal Tarantulas. Would this be a good contender for a future 12x12x12" setup if I get a 1/2" one and keep it in a small tall container until it's big enough to move into the bioactive humid one. I read that they need to be kept at high temperatures (25-29 at day and 20-25 at night). So what heating factor would I need if necessary for it's enclosure?


The 12" cube could work as an adult Avic enclosure, but don't make it a "bioactive humid one". Although the Exo Terras have good ventilation, with too much moisture inside it could get stuffy nonetheless, which will kill your Avic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vanisher (May 29, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> View attachment 346432
> View attachment 346433
> View attachment 346434
> 
> ...


Nice looking tanks. But dranage layers is pointless for tarantulas, due to the fact that 1. No speicies are that moisturedependent that dranage layers is nesessary. And 2. If the tarantula digs, they cant make a good, deep burrow cos the mesh and pebbles is in the way. 

If i where you, i def would skip the dranage layers and just use deep substrate. I have made many planted terrarium in the past and never used any dranage layer. The key is to choose the right plants, the right substrate and moisten the substrate at a good balanced rate
Goid luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (May 29, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> I just changed the cricket food ahaha!
> 
> I saw that Avicularia cf. avicularia are considered beginner arboreal Tarantulas. Would this be a good contender for a future 12x12x12" setup if I get a 1/2" one and keep it in a small tall container until it's big enough to move into the bioactive humid one. I read that they need to be kept at high temperatures (25-29 at day and 20-25 at night). So what heating factor would I need if necessary for it's enclosure?


Normal room temperatures (20-25C) area sufficient

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pyroxian (May 29, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> I just changed the cricket food ahaha!
> 
> I saw that Avicularia cf. avicularia are considered beginner arboreal Tarantulas. Would this be a good contender for a future 12x12x12" setup if I get a 1/2" one and keep it in a small tall container until it's big enough to move into the bioactive humid one. I read that they need to be kept at high temperatures (25-29 at day and 20-25 at night). So what heating factor would I need if necessary for it's enclosure?


I would recommend against trying to keep Avicularinae in a bio active enclosure. They do not do well in stuffy/humid spaces. Anything you're seeing with a recommendation to keep them at specific temps/humidity levels or which includes regular misting is an outdated source and should be discarded. Following those outdated sources kills Avics. Current best practice for this genus is "dry substrate, water dish, lots of ventilation (cross-flow)" which you won't be able to maintain while keeping the environment appropriate for the cleanup crew and plants. They're very cool, but also inappropriate for these enclosures.

Edited to add:
Somehow I missed that @Thekla also covered this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 29, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> I saw that Avicularia cf. avicularia are considered beginner arboreal Tarantulas. Would this be a good contender for a future 12x12x12" setup if I get a 1/2" one and keep it in a small tall container until it's big enough to move into the bioactive humid one. I read that they need to be kept at high temperatures (25-29 at day and 20-25 at night). So what heating factor would I need if necessary for it's enclosure?


Dont read care sheets, period!

Humid is how you kill avics.   Terrible choice for a bioactive.

No t requires high heat, not one single species.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Thekla (May 29, 2020)

This is how an Exo Terra should look like for an Avic or - in this case - a Caribena versicolor:




And before anyone asks... of course, I replaced the mesh lid with an acrylic sheet with loads of drilled holes in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StampFan (May 29, 2020)

There is also the risk of isopods munching on a molting T.  Legit concern.  Stick to springtails only if you go ahead with this.  Unlike a reptile, tarantulas don't make a big enough mess to worry about adding isopods.


----------



## larouchearachnids (May 29, 2020)

cold blood said:


> Dont read care sheets, period!
> 
> Humid is how you kill avics.   Terrible choice for a bioactive.
> 
> No t requires high heat, not one single species.


I understand but you don't have to come on this thread just to spazz at everything I mention, as I said I'm a beginner. Please relax I don't need negative energy on this thread! just trying to learn and get pertinent info.

Reactions: Face Palm 2


----------



## Pyroxian (May 29, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> I understand but you don't have to come on this thread just to spazz at everything I mention, as I said I'm a beginner. Please relax I don't need negative energy on this thread! just trying to learn and get pertinent info.


Uhh... You do realize that he's both a breeder/long time keeper, and moderator here, right? Also, I think maybe it's possible you're overreacting a bit. With the possible exception of one exclamation point, everything in that response read as purely factual and educational to me. But enough of the meta-commentary, it's become clear that you could benefit from doing a bit more research, so I'm going to suggest that you spend some time reading this thread and everything linked in it as well as watching some of Tom Moran's YouTube vids of beginner tips and suggested beginner species. 






						Tarantula Information for Beginners (and More)
					

Below are some helpful resources.  (Rather than having half a dozen or more pinned threads, which clutter the top of the board, we are pinning this index.)  While the focus is on beginners, there are other threads on health and more advanced species that may be useful to more experienced...



					arachnoboards.com
				




I totally understand the desire to go bioactive, I was there myself, but ultimately came to realize that very few beginner or intermediate tarantula species are appropriate for such and that in the end it really complicates what should be simple care. The bioactive enclosure I set up last year is still unoccupied by anything other than plants and cleanup crew and will stay that way until I find a "can't pass it up" deal on a moisture dependent species or decide to repurpose it for a non-tarantula occupant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## testdasi (May 29, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> I saw that Avicularia cf. avicularia are considered beginner arboreal Tarantulas. Would this be a good contender for a future 12x12x12" setup if I get a 1/2" one and keep it in a small tall container until it's big enough to move into the bioactive humid one. I read that they need to be kept at high temperatures (25-29 at day and 20-25 at night). So what heating factor would I need if necessary for it's enclosure?


In terms of temperature, the rule of thumb is if you are comfy enough with the temp then the T is good.

Humidity is more complicated. Specifically for Avic, humidity is fine AS LONG AS there is sufficient cross ventilation.
There are plenty of people keeping Avic in Asian countries which are so humid that moist clothes left hanging under direct sunlight won't dry!
It's not humidity _per se_ that kills Avic, it's stagnant humid air.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larouchearachnids (May 29, 2020)

Thanks I'll check those youtube videos out! @Pyroxian
I can keep the two enclosures I have made already for a cleanup crew only perhaps like you until I find the right animal for it. The third enclosure will be setup nonbioactive or bioactive with little plants to assure it doesnt get too humid and complicate things as mentioned earlier in this thread, and without a drainage layer. This would be for a proper arboreal tarantula setup in the future when the Tarantula will be big enough to switch to the bigger terrarium.

Thanks @testdasi , I'll take that into condiseration and I'll need to change the top for an acrylic one with ventilation holes drilled like @Thekla


----------



## fried rice (May 29, 2020)

Those enclosures would be great for small reptiles or amphibians.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larouchearachnids (May 29, 2020)

Dolichothele said:


> Those enclosures would be great for small reptiles or amphibians.


What species of small reptiles or amphibians do you think would thrive in my enclosures with some layout adjustments possibly?


----------



## fried rice (May 29, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> What species of small reptiles or amphibians do you think would thrive in my enclosures with some layout adjustments possibly?


They might be good for dart frogs.


----------



## moricollins (May 29, 2020)

Dolichothele said:


> They might be good for dart frogs.


Too small for dart frogs to be comfortable. The enclosures are only 7.5 gallons. 

Unfortunately, the company makes enclosures that look great and are touted to be good for small reptiles, but they're really not ideal for most (any) reptiles. It'll be Hard to get any temperature gradient in that space.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dandrobates (May 29, 2020)

If anything, I think the OP should take all this as learning experience. The key to good husbandry is knowing as much as humanly possible about the species you intend to keep and satisfying it’s captive needs. Bioactive husbandry does not necessarily equal better husbandry and it is not a one size fits all approach. Many of you know my opinion about bioactive setups and Ts. @Thekla @moricollins .  Bioactive is a trend in the invert community now and it is often poorly employed and fails to accomplish it’s intended purpose. To be fair to the OP there is a tremendous amount of misinformation out there and as such I’ll cut you some slack. However just because an idea is popular doesn’t necessarily mean that it’s correct. I would advise you to listen to experienced keepers and above all ask yourself “does my enclosure satisfy the needs of my animal and will it thrive in the conditions i have created for it.? “. End rant

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## cold blood (May 29, 2020)

larouchearachnids said:


> I understand but you don't have to come on this thread just to spazz at everything I mention, as I said I'm a beginner. Please relax I don't need negative energy on this thread! just trying to learn and get pertinent info.


What are you talking about, I am just offering help...how are you thinking I am spazzing out or being negative?

Your reaction is_ completely _baffling.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

